# sticker shock on sugar snap peas



## chuckwood (Jun 20, 2017)

I was in the produce section yesterday and checked out the sugar snap peas. My crop this year was the best ever, I've got *many* vacuum sealed bags of these peas in my freezer. I got them planted very early thanks to warm weather in the beginning of spring and cool weather in late spring, perfect for peas, they die when temps get too warm. But I couldn't believe the price being asked for them right now - $6.99 a pound! I can buy meat much cheaper than that. They are out of season at the moment, so what gives with this price? Are they growing these sugar snaps in air conditioned greenhouses? Next time I'm at the store, I'll see if they have frozen snaps and find out what they want for those. These peas are quite easy to grow, you just need a high trellis or fence for them to grow on. Steam them, add some butter and soy sauce, and they are very good.


----------



## CentaurG2 (Jun 20, 2017)

Fresh garden peas are one of my favorites. We use a cattle panels for a trellis. Grandpa used small tree branches stuck into the ground near the plants. Usually eat fresh peas on the 4th around here. Not this year. Too much rain. Plants are just starting to flower. Corn aint going to be knee high either.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 20, 2017)

You can buy meat for less than $7 a lb? Where? Maybe lardy nasty burgers! 

I cooked up some Sirloin steak Sunday, was the cheap cuts, still was $15/lb.


----------



## Del_ (Jun 20, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> You can buy meat for less than $7 a lb? Where? Maybe lardy nasty burgers!
> 
> I cooked up some Sirloin steak Sunday, was the cheap cuts, still was $15/lb.



We get chicken for $1 per pound at the supermarket. We don't eat steak but once per month maybe and then it is eating out.


----------



## chuckwood (Jun 20, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> You can buy meat for less than $7 a lb? Where? Maybe lardy nasty burgers!
> 
> I cooked up some Sirloin steak Sunday, was the cheap cuts, still was $15/lb.



Meat must be really high in AK. I just bought a ten pound bag of chicken legs and thighs here for $7.00. I use some of it for feeding the pan handling foxes I've got here that show up in my back yard in the evenings. But it's ok for human consumption, I get it at a discount grocery store nearby. They sell reasonably lean ground chuck for around four bucks a pound. I'm not much of a meat eater however. The "regular" meat isn't in the same category as the organic stuff which is about twice as expensive - the foxes don't get any of that and the el cheapo grocery stores don't sell it. I try to eat organic as much as possible, that's why I grow most of my own food nowadays.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 21, 2017)

Del_ said:


> We get chicken for $1 per pound at the supermarket. We don't eat steak but once per month maybe and then it is eating out.



It comes on sale for $3/lb sometimes.


----------

